# Guitar Books!



## avenger (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey guys I was wondering if we could compile a list of extreme metal oriented guitar books (technique/theory ideas).

Yes I have general books for the standard stuff (chord,scales,arps,jazz, etc.) I am just looking for more stuff oriented towards extreme metal. I find sometimes just seeing how others look at things can really unlock ideas or concepts in my mind.

A few I came up with:

Extreme Metal Bass - Alex Webster
Exploding Fingers - Chris Arp

Thats basically all I could come up with in terms of extreme metal stuff (Death metal, tapping, sweep ideas etc.). I am going to pick up the webster book just to get some ideas of how bass can work for more then simple rhythm in more intense metal settings.

Also on the exploding fingers set of books, can anyone recommend if they are good or not? I am finding it hard to tell which book is which on his ebay account.

Cheers!


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 25, 2011)

Petruccis Wild Stringdom may not be extreme enough for you but has some great ideas revolving around scale use. 

As Webster tends to just follow the guitar lines verbatim (at least in what I have heard), I doubt that book will be much use on ideas, I figure it will be 99% technique. He has a great right hand though, consequently (what it is with metal players and right hand skill emphasis?)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 25, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> As Webster tends to just follow the guitar lines verbatim (at least in what I have heard), I doubt that book will be much use on ideas, I figure it will be 99% technique.


 
You haven't heard much Blotted Science have you? 

Not to mention all the fills he does with CC.


----------



## avenger (Oct 25, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Petruccis Wild Stringdom may not be extreme enough for you but has some great ideas revolving around scale use.
> 
> As Webster tends to just follow the guitar lines verbatim (at least in what I have heard), I doubt that book will be much use on ideas, I figure it will be 99% technique. He has a great right hand though, consequently (what it is with metal players and right hand skill emphasis?)


Will check out Wild Stringdom. 

Also the extreme metal bass book was a lot of technique but from what i saw flipping threw it quickly he really showed how to apply and use the techniques in a practical sense.


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 25, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You haven't heard much Blotted Science have you?
> 
> Not to mention all the fills he does with CC.



No Blotted Science, no, fills I don't really put aside from following guitar, as they are just that, fills. Maybe I'll check them out, at least the parts where I can assume cookie monster is on tacet.

Got you hands on the book once then? Good stuff, I have often considerred picking it up just to see if it can boost my right hand a bit (not that I particularly require it, but it never hurts). I am no 3 finger speed demon like you see around here though. 

Also, I may be odd one out but I find the best way to learn these techniques is just learn a harmonic concept then play with it until you make it your bitch. Wikipedia is even cheaper than books too , or some you know dry boring theory lessons, those are terrible to sit through afterall  (that option costs more than books albeit).


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 4, 2011)

My books are aimed at metal/shreddy types of players.... anyone who wants better technique really.


----------



## TREYAZAGHTOTH (Nov 4, 2011)

I've got all three of Christopher Arp's 'exploding fingers' series.
the first book i went through was his take on scales and how to play to play them in a harmonic context.
He has 'abbreviated' quite a few number of scales into a pentatonic form and he encourages us to play along( via an audio cd) to the corresponding chord.
Plus he also gives us many voicings for these chords..(all of them sevenths).
I have only completed around a quarter of the material...but my ears have improved quite a lot.I like the fact that ,he encourages us to use the material in a way that allows us to not only play along the fretboard, but also to think why we play ,what we play.
the book is low on instructions...very down to earth in fact.
The second book which i went through was about tapping.Like the earlier book, it encourages you to 'think' while tapping..especially on the more advanced tapping sections.
The third book was his take on modes..and how they can be applied using arpeggios.I purchased all three of ebay last month...haven't really gone through the third book as thoroughly yet.
will definitely let you know how it turns out for me.
So far i'm satisfied with my progress..my ears are improving i feel


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 4, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> No Blotted Science, no, fills I don't really put aside from following guitar, as they are just that, fills. Maybe I'll check them out, at least the parts where I can assume cookie monster is on tacet.


 
Give Blotted Science a listen. Don't worry, no grunts and growls, it's an intrumental group. Not to mention, the fact that Ron Jarzombek is playing is reason enough for any guitarist to give it a listen.


----------



## s5470Pro (Nov 4, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Petruccis Wild Stringdom may not be extreme enough for you but has some great ideas revolving around scale use.
> 
> As Webster tends to just follow the guitar lines verbatim (at least in what I have heard), I doubt that book will be much use on ideas, I figure it will be 99% technique. He has a great right hand though, consequently (what it is with metal players and right hand skill emphasis?)


 
I think you mean Cannible Corpse follows the bass lines verbatim.

For a real reply the guitar Grimoure (not correct spelling) is the best book ive ever seen. has everything. not directed to metal or any genre at that just gives you all the scames/modes and all positions. Just have to use the right ones for each genre

also check out some videos, more hands on imo...Michael Angelo Bateo is fun


----------



## Cabinet (Nov 4, 2011)

For straight technique practice I'd recommend Epitaph by Necrophagist.
That's got some really good workouts. And you'll impress your friends by playing Symbiotic In Theory!


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 4, 2011)

s5470Pro said:


> For a real reply the guitar Grimoure (not correct spelling) is the best book ive ever seen. has everything. not directed to metal or any genre at that just gives you all the scames/modes and all positions. Just have to use the right ones for each genre



Scales/modes in all positions is completely useless if you know what scales and modes are. Like those books of guitar chords. They withhold information to make it all seem like magic, when they can be summarized in 5-10 pages.


----------



## Killer64 (Nov 12, 2011)

If you want a great extreme metal tab book, try The Best of Cannibal Corpse. This is the tab book I use, which was written by the band itself. It has a song or two from each of their main studio albums, and also has the solo`s which will turn you into a Pat O` Brien duplicate. Pat also told me to start using Guitar Grimoire Scales & Modes, its the book they use for the songs they write.


----------



## inhuman666 (Jan 10, 2012)

Troy Stetina books


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 11, 2012)

Quite interested in Chris Arp's stuff, but they're on the steep side for me at the moment so I'll have to put them on a back burner for a while. 

+1 on Maniacal's for developing chops and rhythmic awareness. To be honest even when I had all my reviews online there weren't a huge amount of products aimed specifically at extreme metal that were also books........DVD's and Videos galore, but not many books. 

A further +1 on Troy's publications - Speed and Thrash Metal guitar method seems to be closer to your musical taste but it's a little dated now. 

If you do branch out into DVD's then check out Jeff Loomis and Rusty Cooley (courtesy of Rock House) and Andy James (Lick Library) but there's not a colossal amount out there _which I can recommend_ for rhythm playing beyond that. I'll check the library


----------



## Epyon6 (Jan 14, 2012)

I will end this all right now with this.....shredtraining.com


----------

